# Platy looking ok?



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, i went to camp for 5 days and came back to this: (two females and one male)



















<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s60.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid60.photobucket.com/albums/h29/sdfssddff/Pictures129.flv"></embed>

My fish looked completely health before i left but i put my trustworthy mom in charge of them and they got a bit fat, but if you can see the scales on the stomach of my platies are looking weird. Does it look weird to you guys too or am i just seenig things?


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## nath23 (Jan 1, 2007)

cant really tell from those photos.. but it looks fine from what i can see..


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

They seem fine to me..


----------

